
Show HN: Simple Gem generates AWS S3 Policy and Signature - vinhnglx
S3 accepts uploads via specially-crafted and pre-authorized HTML POST Form.<p>A simple gem will help you create two values: Signature and Policy - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;vinhnglx&#x2F;s3-authorize<p>This gem is very useful when working with AngularJS file upload
======
kinduff
Thanks for this. I find this useful.

I've been using this gist
([https://gist.github.com/stefanneculai/deed108fad534d0db3ff](https://gist.github.com/stefanneculai/deed108fad534d0db3ff))
for my prototypes, but a require is way more productive.

